# Quirky kitchen utensils  - Where can I bury



## bchlvr5 (Dec 2, 2003)

On Rebecca's Garden (TV Show), she showed some kitchen utensils that looked like people.  I think they were metal.  Does anyone know where I might find something like that?  I tried Williams and Sonoma but they are not from there.  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2003)

Mmmmm....... I'm sitting here looking at a catalog with what they call a Gourmet Chef pastry brush - he stands, is dressed in chef's clothes, and his chef's hat is actually the brush - but I'm not sure where you would actually buy them as I am looking at a wholesale catalog.  Have you tried someplace like Bed, Bath, and Beyond?

Do you remember what kind of people they were?


----------



## leigh (Dec 10, 2003)

Boy, does this bring back memories!  Anybody remember Hot Dan, the Mustard Man, who formed the handle of the bright-yellow French's Mustard spoon?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 10, 2003)

I missed that one leigh - or maybe French's did n't like our area of the US and didn't want us to have any fun!!     I bet he was cute - and French!!


----------

